# Chocolate stout



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

bought a six of Brooklyn brewery black chocolate stout last weekend poured a bottle into a nice frosty glass and was thrilled. not at all what i was expecting, was afraid it would taste like beer flavored chocolate milk but no, had very slight hint of chocolate kinda like a chocolate flavored Guinness just not as heavy. i highly recommend this to you guys looking for something a little different.

heres a link

http://www.brooklynbrewery.com/beer/?id=black_chocolate_stout


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

This is a GREAT stout... one of my go-to winter brews. I'm fond of most of Brooklyn's brews, especially Black Chocolate and Pennant Pale Ale.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I discovered this in December and I like it too. Puts me to sleep though. I will certainly try some others from this brewery!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Brooklyn Brewery products aren't available in TX.  Just one of many breweries just can't be bothered with the eccentric TABC regulations.

_Youngs Double Chocolate_ is available, though, and a fine product it is too when I'm in the mood.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

This may sound weird, and maybe it is and Im a weirdo, but drop a scoop of vanilla ice cream in there. :dr


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's also good if you mix it with Hoegaarden wit


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Corona Gigante said:


> _Youngs Double Chocolate_ is available, though, and a fine product it is too when I'm in the mood.


i was about to say the same thing. i love Youngs Dbl Choc Stout. well, any stout, really.
Boulevard Dry Stout is in my fridge (next to the Paulaner Hefe Weizen - y'know, REAL beer, not no fuggin silver bullet pith water).


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

IHT said:


> Paulaner Hefe Weizen


:dr

Love the Weihenstephaner too


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Jitzy-

Since you're in NY, I'll recomend that you check out the "Stone House" Imperial Stout from the Gilded Otter Brewing Co. in New Paltz. 
It would also "behoove" you to look into any and all Russian Imperial stouts from other breweries. and like adsantos13 sez, some of these beers warrant a scoop of vanilla ice cream. YUM! :2


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> This may sound weird, and maybe it is and Im a weirdo, but drop a scoop of vanilla ice cream in there. :dr


That's not weird at all. Last weekend I had a stout made at Willimantic (CT) Brewery that was flavored with vanilla. It was very subtle in taste, a little stronger on the finish. It was an excellent stout.
I'm gonna have to find that chocolate stout. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I tried this recently and I found it to be fantastic. tastes of dark chocolate but natural not "flavor added" type of thing. I would try it with a scoop of vanilla ice cream som time because if you think your a wierdo than I am a freak! 

T


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

wonderful stout and a lot cheaper than many others of similar quality. a bit more pricey but truly great is weyerbacher heresy out of Easton. PA. it's an imperial that's aged in boubon barrels. if you can find it it's worth the investment.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> i was about to say the same thing. i love Youngs Dbl Choc Stout. well, any stout, really.
> Boulevard Dry Stout is in my fridge (next to the Paulaner Hefe Weizen - y'know, REAL beer, not no fuggin silver bullet pith water).


Just picked up a 4 pack of the Youngs Dbl Choc Stout. I was nervous because there seemed to be a ball or marble in there, like canned spray paint! Nevertheless, I poured this beautiful dark stout into a glass and watched the head develop...and the taste is great. Could lead to drinking this in the morning right after breakfast!:tu


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Just picked up a 4 pack of the Youngs Dbl Choc Stout. I was nervous because there seemed to be a ball or marble in there, like canned spray paint! Nevertheless, I poured this beautiful dark stout into a glass and watched the head develop...and the taste is great. Could lead to drinking this in the morning right after breakfast!:tu


Guinness comes the same way... it ensures freshness? I dunno, but it doesn't seem to mess anything up.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Just picked up a 4 pack of the Youngs Dbl Choc Stout. I was nervous because there seemed to be a ball or marble in there, like canned spray paint! Nevertheless, I poured this beautiful dark stout into a glass and watched the head develop...and the taste is great. Could lead to drinking this in the morning right after breakfast!:tu


I believe it's to help stir the stout as it's poured. Gives it a draught quality pour.

There's a local brewery here -- Moon River -- that has a fantastic chocolate stout. Might have to stop in and have a pint before I go home.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> Brooklyn Brewery products aren't available in TX.  Just one of many breweries just can't be bothered with the eccentric TABC regulations.
> 
> _Youngs Double Chocolate_ is available, though, and a fine product it is too when I'm in the mood.


:tpd: Young's is good stuff. It is a shame the number of fine beers we can't get here in the grocery. At least mail order remains an option though..



boonedoggle said:


> Just picked up a 4 pack of the Youngs Dbl Choc Stout. I was nervous because there seemed to be a ball or marble in there, like canned spray paint! Nevertheless, I poured this beautiful dark stout into a glass and watched the head develop...and the taste is great. Could lead to drinking this in the morning right after breakfast!


The ball is actually called "a widget". Articles on it here: http://home.howstuffworks.com/question446.htm and here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widget_(beer)

-Matt-


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great beer! :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

the sam adams Cream stout has a very well balanced chocolate flavor-
:2


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I like the BCS as well, but my favorite is Rogue Chocolate Stout! Really impressive.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Brooklyn Brewery products aren't available in TX.  Just one of many breweries just can't be bothered with the eccentric TABC regulations.
> 
> _Youngs Double Chocolate_ is available, though, and a fine product it is too when I'm in the mood.


Its sucks when you can't find some beers sold near you.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> It's also good if you mix it with Hoegaarden wit


WTF? You crrrrraaaaaazzzzzzzzzyyyyyy!

I have tried the Fullers of London Double Chocolate stout - Deeeelishous


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

fizguy said:


> I discovered this in December and I like it too. Puts me to sleep though. I will certainly try some others from this brewery!


:tpd:

A bottle of that and I end up on the couch!

Can anyone recommend other winners from this brewery?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

txmatt said:


> :tpd: Young's is good stuff. It is a shame the number of fine beers we can't get here in the grocery. At least mail order remains an option though..
> 
> The ball is actually called "a widget". Articles on it here: http://home.howstuffworks.com/question446.htm and here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widget_(beer)
> 
> -Matt-


Dang! I just seen this! That Young's musta really messed me up! :r Good info!:ss


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

There is a place in Hollywood Fl that's a whole in wall, ugly as hell but they have over 150 beers. I usually have a Left Hand milk stout before the Young DB chocolate, you know o prep the palate, and man is like heaven on earth! 
Matt you mentioned mail order beer. Is there a particular one you recommend?


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

It is an awesome beer when it is available. I tried Left Handed Brewing Co.'s Milk Stout. I had to try it and highly reccomend it. It is very smooth. I think it is a regular alcohol beer unlike the Choc. stout which I think is 8 or 9%. Bell's makes a Java stout that is also awesome.

Beer is food!!!


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> I like the BCS as well, but my favorite is Rogue Chocolate Stout! Really impressive.


:tpd: The best chocolate stout out there, IMO. For a change, Old Dominion brewery's Oak Barrell Stout is made with vanilla beans and tops all the chocolate stouts. :2


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

sepia5 said:


> :tpd: The best chocolate stout out there, IMO. For a change, Old Dominion brewery's Oak Barrell Stout is made with vanilla beans and tops all the chocolate stouts. :2


I had some of the Oak Aged Millenium Barleywine earlier this year. It was fantastic. Oak Barrel Stout is tasty as well.


----------

